# GT: Game 26 - Clippers @ Bobcats



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(15-10) @ Charlotte Bobcats(8-18)

Date: Friday, December 23rd
Time: 4:30 PM PST; 7:30 PM EST
Los Angeles Clippers Media: KTLK AM 1150 :curse: NO TV :curse: 
Clippers Last Game: 73-95 *** Whupping Handed By The Pacers

Clippers Probable Starting 5:
PG: Sam Cassell: 16.3 PPG/7.2 APG/4.5 RPG/1 Steal
SG: Cuttino Mobley: 15.5 PPG/5 RPG/3 APG
SF: Shaun Livingston: 8 PPG/5.5 APG/3.8 RPG/1.75 Steals
PF: Elton Brand: 25 PPG/10.7 RPG/2.5 APG/2.48 Blocks
CE: Chris Kaman: 8.4 PPG/8 RPG/.7 APG/1.68 Blocks

Bobcats Probable Starting 5:
PG: Brevin Knight: 12.3 PPG/8.6 APG/3.3 RPG/2.5 Steals
SG: Jumaine Jones?: 5.8 PPG/3 RPG/0.3 APG
SF: Gerald Wallace: 14.1 PPG/5.8 RPG/2.1 APG/2.17 Steals/1.5 Blocks
PF: Emeka Okafor: 12.9 PPG/10.1 RPG/1.2 APG/1.9 Blocks
CE: Primoz Brezec: 10.6 PPG/5.6 RPG/.6 APG

Key Matchup:

Sam Cassell vs Brevin Knight:
Two of the best play makers and veteran PG's in the league collide. Sam and BK are both excellent passers, but Sam is a much better scorer, while Brevin Knight is a great defender, even at his size. Both these players dicate the game for there respective teams, and the one who does a better job should expect to come out victorious.



Q's Prediction: Clippers Sail 104-82
Q's Prediction Record: 18-5-2

*​


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I disagreeeeeeeee by a whole lot this is a must win game clippers will win by 10 while brand scores 34 book it :banana: :banana: :banana: 




OFF TOPIC

did any1 hear that new B.I.G song "nasty girl" that song is the s%#$


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another game with no tv. Well the Clippers better win this one. This is a team that the Clippers can and should win. They need to win to keep up with the Pacific. Okafor will miss the game with an injury so rebounds should be a lot easier to get with him out. The Bobcats don't really have a big time scorer as Wallace leads the team with only 14.1 PPG. And their 2nd leading scorer, Rush, might miss the game as well. So the Clipper really have no excuse to lose this game even if it is a away game. They need to win and I will expect a win.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i really hope the clips will win this one. im really worried that we might not make it to the playoffs this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep23dec23,1,3948591.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> The Clippers' trip doesn't officially end until after tonight's game. But it's already over for Corey Maggette and Quinton Ross.
> 
> Both were scheduled to return to Los Angeles on Thursday night and undergo further examinations of their injuries. Maggette has a sprained ligament in his left foot that has sidelined him the last seven games. Ross was held out of the lineup Wednesday at Indiana because of a back injury.





> Charlotte forward Emeka Okafor, who sprained his right ankle in a Dec. 19 win over Sacramento, is sidelined for 10 days to two weeks. Also out are Kareem Rush (sprained finger) and Jake Voskuhl (right ankle sprain)…. Sacramento is the only team Charlotte has beaten in nine games against Western Conference teams.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

seasons over if we lose this one. book it. this loss shows that the team cant deal with any star injuries. and that if elton goes down, the team is completely screwed.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't give up hope everyone. We need to support this team, no matter how fragile they might become.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep23dec23,1,3948591.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


-----> Maggette's been out eight games and counting, not seven. On this injury. If he's "day to day," so are all of us.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> seasons over if we lose this one. book it.


Get a grip, there are still 57 games left in the season, book that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hopefully it will be a blowout so that we can see a lineup of ewing, korolev, singleton, boniface out there for more than one minute. Might be our last chance to see korolev this season if maggs and ross come back soon .


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

just read that sean may wont play also, that only leaves primo as their only big guy, hoping eb is over the flu and should easily dominate this game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wow. injury bug is just as bad on the bobcats as the clippers. talk about just what the doctor ordered for an opponent. (then again, thats what we all though with last weeks game agasint the hornets)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Without 4 key players this bobcat team has won 3 out of 4. Not bad.

Melvin Ely will be back tonight though, probably will start. Kaman Primo and Brand Ely should be good matchups.


----------



## Aphasia (Nov 27, 2005)

It isn't even Christmas yet and people are making statements about May. If Corey, Elton and Shaun play the rest of the year this is a playoff team. You all need to ease up on Corey and his injury, it is more severe than they thought, that's all. The man played with a torn ligament and hairline fracture in his wrist the last month of last season, when the Clippers were out of the playoffs and he wasn't playing for a contract. He loves the game and gets the sh*t beat out of him playing as hard as he does and still he gets criticized for all his injuries. Of course all of us, all his teammates, coaches and more importantly Corey himself wants to play every game but if he can't run and jump what else can he do but sit?

Manu has the same exact injury and will be out just as long, do you think Spurs fans are calling him weak or fragile? He goes all out just like Corey does and if you play that way you have injuries. The real difference is they have Michael Finey backing up Manu and the Clippers have Q Ross and Walter McCarty and that is weak, not Corey. 

This is a game they should win and must win to get their confidence back and in that way it's a must win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No May, No Meka, No Rush, I need to change my prediction! BLOW OUT!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Aphasia said:


> It isn't even Christmas yet and people are making statements about May. If Corey, Elton and Shaun play the rest of the year this is a playoff team. You all need to ease up on Corey and his injury, it is more severe than they thought, that's all. The man played with a torn ligament and hairline fracture in his wrist the last month of last season, when the Clippers were out of the playoffs and he wasn't playing for a contract. He loves the game and gets the sh*t beat out of him playing as hard as he does and still he gets criticized for all his injuries. Of course all of us, all his teammates, coaches and more importantly Corey himself wants to play every game but if he can't run and jump what else can he do but sit?
> 
> Manu has the same exact injury and will be out just as long, do you think Spurs fans are calling him weak or fragile? He goes all out just like Corey does and if you play that way you have injuries. The real difference is they have Michael Finey backing up Manu and the Clippers have Q Ross and Walter McCarty and that is weak, not Corey.
> 
> This is a game they should win and must win to get their confidence back and in that way it's a must win.


Hey Aphasia:

I agree with you 1000% about Corey. I just got so tired of battling for Corey; and frankly, I don't even understand WHY he gets criticized here. 

Good to know that I now have someone here that can help me to battle Corey's position here. It is also good that apparently Clipper management understands his value, since Dunleavy made it clear that Corey is untouchable.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=227372


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Get a grip, there are still 57 games left in the season, book that.


 lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

anyone remember the link to ktlk am 1150's stream? I lost it and my radio isn't working :|


----------



## Aphasia (Nov 27, 2005)

I am not a Corey apologist, though it may certainly seem that way at times. I've been a fan of his since he and EB were at Duke. I just loved the way Duke played that year and it was because of Corey and Elton. I was a Clippers fan for a few years before they entered the League and was disappointed they weren't in a position to draft either one. Two of the best and most memorable moments in my time as a Clippers fan were the draft nights they traded for Corey and the next year traded for Elton. 

While almost everyone else was talking up LO, D. Miles, Q Rich and Keyon, I was running my mouth about how great the Maggette trade was and how in the end he'd end up being the best player out of that group and I was laughed off. I loved the way he played the game with effort and aggression, speed and strength and he seemed like he wanted it more than the rest. 

The next year, out of the blue, they traded for Elton and the expectations were at an all time high. I knew Brand and Maggette were the future of the team and during the next two years Corey kept dramatically improving yet he was always the odd man out, always the one who got criticized, always the one who was rumored to be traded. Although he started many of those games he rarely ever finished them and was always the fifth or sixth option on those teams, even below Olowo and McInnis.

If any of you have been Clippers fans for quite some time you know that the more people tell you how useless a team they are, the more you argue for them, the more you want them to win and prove to everyone in the end you were right and they were all blind to it. Yes, they aren't the best team in the League but f*ck you, they are to me, etc. And for me that is always the way I felt about Corey, it was always kind of an argument inside of an argument so in this way he became the Clipper I was the biggest fan of.

And to this day I feel the same. I was a Clippers fan before most of the players on this team were in the League but I am more of a fan now and have more blind faith because of guys like Corey, Elton and Shaun. So I get really defensive when they are criticized or talked about in trades. And I just think Clipper fans don't appreciate Corey for what he's meant to this team for the last 6 years, when he should be one of the finest examples for us as fans to point to and tell everyone else who doesn't believe in the Show to f*ck off. How many other Clippers in the last twenty years were worth sticking up for, were worth making an *** out of yourself for?

So that is why I appear to be a Maggette whore and defend him like I do. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> anyone remember the link to ktlk am 1150's stream? I lost it and my radio isn't working :|


 :eek8: What do you mean, your radio isn't working??????? What are we going to do? I don't know the link ... someone please help q.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman's biggest XMax memory: Him and his brother wanted a nintendo, but they didn't get it in the presents they opened. Ended up being there parents were hiding the Nintendo.

Sam Cassell's Biggest XMas Memory: When he was 8, Santa brought him a "Green Machine" Hot Wheel car. 

Daniel Ewing's Biggest XMas Memory: 11 Year old and got his first basketball hoop.

Boniface Napos;Dong's Biggest XMAS Memory: Don't Know, he just talked about how they celebrated XMas in Senegal. 

Clipper XMas Memories Are right there :clap:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> :eek8: What do you mean, your radio isn't working??????? What are we going to do? I don't know the link ... someone please help q.


 don't worry, I took my bro's mp3 which has radio


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Aphasia said:


> I am not a Corey apologist, though it may certainly seem that way at times. I've been a fan of his since he and EB were at Duke. I just loved the way Duke played that year and it was because of Corey and Elton. I was a Clippers fan for a few years before they entered the League and was disappointed they weren't in a position to draft either one. Two of the best and most memorable moments in my time as a Clippers fan were the draft nights they traded for Corey and the next year traded for Elton.
> 
> While almost everyone else was talking up LO, D. Miles, Q Rich and Keyon, I was running my mouth about how great the Maggette trade was and how in the end he'd end up being the best player out of that group and I was laughed off. I loved the way he played the game with effort and aggression, speed and strength and he seemed like he wanted it more than the rest.
> 
> ...


You're not the only one that is passionate about Corey and his loyalty and dedication to the Clippers. You can't name a year that he has taken off. He's had many opportunities to ask to be traded; he's still here. In our losing years ... Corey has been there playing through many injuries and pain (in a losing year). It would have been easy and understandable if he had sat, but he didn't. He's always represented the Clippers well off and on court, never giving the impression that he was embarrassed to be a Clipper. 

So I get very upset when every opportunity that comes up ... Clipper "fans" throw out Corey's name. We haven't done a damn thing since he's been out and they're still throwing in his name as trade bait. I like QRoss, but could never understand why you would want to sit Corey for this 2nd year guy who is proving to be just as injury prone. And, then if that had gone down, you'd expect Corey to "fill-in" for the 2nd year man. Doesn't make a bit of sense to me.

 Did you say 20 years? Ha, ha, q is 15!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

seems like Felton is going to start at the two

Cass and Mobley better take advantage and post these two up and try to get back into sync


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Can't believe how Ralph and Mike are marveling over Kaman's last rebounding game. Rebounds that produced NOTHING.

Shaun starting at point.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers Starting Unit:
PG: Shaun Livingston
SG: Sam Cassell
CE: Chris Kaman
PF: Elton Brand
SF: Cuttino Mobley

Bobcats Starting Unit:
PG: Brevin Knight
SG: Raymond Felton - *Bobcats are 3-0 when he starts*
CE: Primoz Brezec
PF: Melvin Ely
SF: Gerald Wallace


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I keep forgetting that Melvin Ely plays for the Bobcats. The last time I saw him on TV, he had lost too much weight (IMO), and I could hardly recognize him.



9 of our next 11 games are at home, says Ralph.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers are wearing the blues again

DAMNIT


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman and Ely jumping it up

Ely controls the tip


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Knight misses a jumper, Felton gets the long rebound . . Felton misses a 20 footer and Kaman rebounds


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam missess . . . . Charlotte ball


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley's 20 footer is in n out

Kaman gets called for an over the back


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melvin Ely is shooting two . .foul on Sam Cassell .. his first

Ely makes one and missses one 0-1


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits an 8 foot jumper 2-1


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec drives and scores 2-3

Brand missess . . Knight rebounds and brings it up . . . Knight misses, Shaun rebounds


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand to Cassell who hits! 4-3

Wallace misses but Brezec rebounds and scores 4-5


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

7-4 Bobcats


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand drives and missess, Brezec rebounds . . .

Brezec hits a 21 footer 4-7

who the hell let Brezec unprotected during the expansion draft?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Knight takes the ball away, Wallace misses the layup

Felton takes the rebound and is rejected by Kaman


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Felton hits a 20 footer 4-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam to Mobley who scoops the ball up and in 6-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman drives and scores 8-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman rebounds . . . . Brand misses, rebounds, puts it back up, scores and gets fouled! 10-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand's FT is . . . . . good 11-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec 18 footer and he has 8 11-11

Brand a backdoor pass to Mobley 13-11


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Knight hits from the foul circle 13-13


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston shoots and missess

Brand rebounds, scores and is going right back to the line 15-13

Time Out Is Taken 5:31 Left To Go In the first


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ely has two fouls and Bernard Robinson checks in for Ely

Q's scared of the Bobcats running and gunning

EB completes the 3pt play 16-13

Brevin Knight drives, scores and gets fouled 16-15


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brevin Knight completes the 3 Pt play 16 all

Kaman hits his shot . . dime to Livingston 17-16


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> Brevin Knight completes the 3 Pt play 16 all
> 
> Kaman hits his shot . . dime to Livingston 17-16


 18-16

Knight hits a jumper 18-18


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass draws a foul on Knight and is shooting two

Sam hits the first and second 20-18


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley rebounds the Bobcats miss

Wallace blocks Mobley i think and Clips ball

Kieth Bogans and Jumaine Jones check in for Brezec and someone who I'm not sure

Livingston 2 Brand 4 A Jam 22-18


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley blocks Knight, Kaman hits a FT Line jumprer! 24-18


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

McCarty is getting ready to check in

Jones air balls

Livingston runs it up . . . gives it to EB who lays it to Kaman for a layup! 26-18

20 Second Time Out Bobcats

2:35 left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

McCarty's in for Elton

Knight misses, loose ball foul on McCarty


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bogans hits a three 26-21


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston misses a 9 footer in an attempt to beat the 24

Take Kaman out and put Singleton in . . Kaman can't run


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec misses a 20 footer, Livingston rebounds and brings it up

Kaman puts it up and in 28-21

Kaman and Brand have 20 of the teams 28


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bogans misses, Kaman rebounds

McCarty misses, Bogans rebounds

Bogans misses, Kaman rebounds

Mobley misses, Brezec rebounds

Brezec gets fouled by Kaman, he's second


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox is in for Kaman

Ewing is in for Cass

Livingston has it . . . Ewing misses a 3 pointer . .Wilcox rebounds and thats the quarter.

Bobcats: 21
Clippers: 28

Brand has 10 points and 5 rebounds with 4 dimes. Kaman has 10 points and 5 rebounds. Clippers are just dominating the paint.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell is in and is forced to call a 20 Second TO after a Bobcats trap


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec and Ely are in for the Bobcats

Ewing has it and turns it over

Bogans lays it up and in 28-23


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley drives, misses but gets fouled

Wallace checks in for the Cats

Mobley hits the first and second 30-23


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wallace misses, Ewing rebounds and Mobley gets fouled in the back court

Ely picks up his third foul

Cass turns it over, and a foul on the Clips

back to sloppy play :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton and Singleton check in for McCarty and Mobley

Ewing/Singleton/Cassell/Brand/Wilcox in for the Clips right now

Brezec gets fouled, shootin` two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec hits the first and the second 30-25


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand scores and gets fouled . . again

Third possible AND ONE for Brand in the game already

Brand hits it 33-25


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Foul on the Clippers - Singleton's First

Wilcox picks up a foul after what seemed to be a bad pass

Wallace's shooting two . Wallace makes both 33-27


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell drives, pulls up from 8 feet and hits it! 35-27


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Foul on the Clips

BK Shooting two, hits the first 35-28

Livingston checks in for Chris Wilcox?

Livvy/Brand/Ewing/Cass/Singleton in for the Clips

BK hits theh second 35-29


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell's shot is short, Wallace rebounds, Felton drives and scores 35-31


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time Out on the Court

35-31 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman is in . . Brand hits an 8 footer 37-31

Brand steals it . . Livingston too EB who hits again 39-31

Bogans hits a three 39-34


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman spins and misses, Brands tap is no good, Kaman rebounds and scores! 41-34


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

geez combo of liv and cassell just feeding EB down low. nice to see


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton's 20 footer is no good, rebound is taken by Brand

Singleton goes up in traffic and gets fouled . . . 

my bad a 3 second violation on Kaman


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brezec gets fouled by Singleton

Mobley checks in for James

Brezec shooting two - Misses the first, Hits second? 

Livingston misses a 21 footer, Brand tips, misses, tips, misses, Kaman rebounds and scores! 43-35


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bogans misses a three

Cat rebounds, Sam brings it up
Brand scores, and gets fouled for the fourth time in the game.

Brand scores! 46-35

Brand has 20 points


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bogans misses another three

Livingston drives and scores 48-35


Time Out Charlotte with 5 and some left to play in the half

EDIT: Brand has 20 Points, 9 rebounds and 4 dimes (according to the ESPN Box Score)


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

statline of the nite so far: clips OWNING bobcats in rebounding category, 26-10


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Jones misses and Kaman gobbles up his 9th board

Kaman goes up and gets fouled

Shooting two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman hits both ft's 50-35

Foul on Sam, BK shooting two


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Q your prediction of a blowout is looking pretty much spot on....


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Mobley hasnt attempted a three yet, amazing....


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

kaman and brand both have double doubles before the half....shows u how much bobcats miss okafor. wish i was watching this


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

air_nitta said:


> Mobley hasnt attempted a three yet, amazing....


damn u jinxed it. and he missed it. hope u didnt jinx the blowout by the clips


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> damn u jinxed it. and he missed it. hope u didnt jinx the blowout by the clips


 lol


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

In other news, it would be awesome to see the magic get up over the lakers, gstate will lose to detroit too hopefully for some breathing room.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Kinda sounding like the Clippers we know this season ... too bad they're a depleted team.

BUT WAIT ... they've pulled to within 7. 56-49. Damn, that's too close for a team this depleted.

Oh well ... I'll just listen.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

air_nitta said:


> In other news, it *would be awesome to see the magic get up over the lakers*, gstate will lose to detroit too hopefully for some breathing room.


Agree ... let them all lose.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Isn't the tallest Bobcat playing tonight 6'7"?

The way Lawler is screaming and marveling over Kaman's rebounds, you'd think Chris had competition out there. And, we're only up by 7.

I'm happy that Chris is having a good game over the midgets, but Ralph shouldn't be screaming like that. I guess, he's like us ... a win is a win. Except, I've know Ralph to be more of a commentator that tells it the way it is.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

WOWOW koralev DUNKED the ball. are those his first points of the season? someone describe that for me if u saw it


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Isn't the tallest Bobcat playing tonight 6'7"?
> 
> The way Lawler is screaming and marveling over Kaman's rebounds, you'd think Chris had competition out there. And, we're only up by 7.
> 
> I'm happy that Chris is having a good game over the midgets, but Ralph shouldn't be screaming like that. I guess, he's like us ... a win is a win. Except, I've know Ralph to be more of a commentator that tells it the way it is.


uhh no. brezec and ely are both 7' and above.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> uhh no. brezec and ely are both 7' and above.


My bad ... Ely 6'10 and Brezec 7'1".

GO CHRIS!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Where's q?

Korolev has been in there for quite a while.


Korolev a THREEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Where's q?
> 
> Korolev has been in there for quite a while.


q's injured..so is maggette. korolev and singleton are our only true SF. livingston was starting at SF today so koro's backing up


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

WTF Gamecast doesnt even have Korolev on the list? can u guys tell me the score?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

*sIGH* Just checked NBA.com and it says its 77-66, Gamecast is 58-51, this sucks...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> q's injured..so is maggette. korolev and singleton are our only true SF. livingston was starting at SF today so koro's backing up


Ohhh, I mean 'q' OUR play-by-play poster here.  I'm just not making myself very clear tonight.

Thanks for the response though.

The Cavs are all over the Pacers WITHOUT LeBron scoring. How in the hell did they beat us the way they did. <shaking my head>


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> *sIGH* Just checked NBA.com and it says its 77-66, Gamecast is 58-51, this sucks...


lol, use yahoo sports gamechannel. go their scores and schedule page and click on the link for the clips game


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Tinsley is playing crappy and so is Jaseckivicius, actually everyone is playing poor apart from O'Neal. Ilgauskas and Gooden tearing up, oh and Donyell 4 or 5 3s so far...


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol, use yahoo sports gamechannel. go their scores and schedule page and click on the link for the clips game


Thanks man, I was thinking this game has really slowed up...not a lot of scoring... :raised_ey


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

82-70, Clippers.

Kaman is in a zone. Has about 19-20 rebounds already here in the 3rd. (Mike Smith believes he planted a seed in Kaman's mind when he told him that he could have had 30 rebounds last night. So, he believes Kaman is on a mission.)


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... it seems 'q' has left the building and I'm not good at this at all.

This is the shortest play-by-play thread we've had in a while. 

5:00 left in the game 89/78 Clippers.

Mobley in for Korolev. Damn ... Korolev got some good minutes tonight; I'm happy for him.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hopefully, the Clippers will use this to REMEMBER how they played defense before the bug hit them all.

91/84 - Clippers.

2:51 left

Bogans scores ... 91/86
1:45 left

Brand scores

93/86

Bobcats ball after the ball goes off Kaman's hip.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Well ... it seems 'q' has left the building and I'm not good at this at all.
> 
> This is the shortest play-by-play thread we've had in a while.
> 
> ...


lol cant blame q. play-by-play's definitely a tough job. i'm actually too lazy to do it


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol cant blame q. play-by-play's definitely a tough job. i'm actually too lazy to do it


And he does it so well ... I'm trying to listen, watch the Cavs and type. Before I can capture the event, they've already moved ahead by 6 points.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Another 30+ pts game for Elton ... I guess he's over the flu and has his second wind.

I think he has 35.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Pacers closing in on the Cavs. Gooden just re-injured his left ankle. Cavs up by 13, 74/61.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

97/88 Clipps Win!!!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> And he does it so well ... I'm trying to listen, watch the Davs and type. Before I can capture the event, they've already moved ahead by 6 points.


lol its cuz he also has nba league pass, so he's always ahead of the online updates. but still, he does an excellent job keeping the thread up-to-date and watching the game at the same time


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Another 30+ pts game for Elton ... I guess he's over the flu and has his second wind.
> 
> I think he has 35.


are u kidding me? he finished with 38 pts, 20 reb, and 5 ast. godly, just godly. where would we be without this mvp?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

38pts-22boards-5assists
^
|
9 offensive

That is Mr Brand everbody

Chris Kaman 22-22,ooooo yeah.

Livingston played more minutes than anyone! 42, 10 assists with 8 points and 3 boards and 2 steals but did have 5 TOs

HIGHLIGHT KOROLEV PLAYED AND DID STUFF! 7 points, 3 boards I think. hit a 3 and got a dunk- if anyone gets footage, please....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> 38pts-22boards-5assists
> ^
> |
> 9 offensive
> ...


I guess Mike Smith did actually plant that seed in Kaman's head. Now ... he has to do it more often ... like, "you CAN grab the ball with both hands" or "No need to put the ball on the floor EVERY time." Plant one seed at a time. 

Good game for our guys and like I said, hopefully, it will help them to REMEMBER how it is done.

Did Cassell do anything tonight?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> 38pts-22boards-5assists
> ^
> |
> 9 offensive
> ...


i thought livingston didnt play as well as he could have. his shot was definitely off. good to see his 8 ast and huge min tho. 

and brand and kaman were just spectacular. brand nearly with 40-20 WOW, and dont leave out kaman's 20-20. we need both of them now more than ever

and korolev "did stuff." if he continues to score well off the bench, i hope he backs up ross directly when he gets back. seems like he has a nice shot. one game tho, we shall see...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ESPN giving Brand/Kaman props. :banana: 

But ... let's not forget, this is a depleted expansion team. We did what we were suppose to do.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

the dunk korolev happened by kaman having the ball looking at the basket a defender infront of him and korolev cutt to backdoor and kaman passed him the ball or a two hand dunk. from what i saw of him, his jumpshot looks a little bit of how lebron looks.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> But ... let's not forget, this is a depleted expansion team. We did what we were suppose to do.


My thoughts exactly. I'm happy for the team, and I'm happy for EB and Kaman to have such moster games, but we have to take it in stride, and hope they build on it for the next four weeks with Maggette out.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm happy with any win against any team in the league cos at the moment they are pretty hard to come by- especially for us.
As much as they had injuries so did we and PLUS we won away and don't forget we won in those DARN BLUE UNIS!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Dang!!! I'm feeling better about our butt whipping by the Pacers.

They have tied the Cavs with 1:19 left in the game. They did the same thing to us, except we were never as far ahead as the Cavs.

Carlisle is one helleuva coach.

EDIT: Forget THAT. LeBron said, NOT IN MY HOUSE and stepped up. 90/86 with 31.2 to go.

They won't be doing the same thing to the Cavs.

Still the Pacers play hard, even when they're off.


----------



## Aphasia (Nov 27, 2005)

Kaman was a monster tonight, see what Chris can do when he lays the ball in the basket. He got his arms high and out in front of his body. He was aggressive and played the way we all want him to play. Elton was a beast as usual and when the game got inexcusably tight at the end he came through with some buckets and boards. 

The Korolev dunk was a thing of beauty, not only because the kid can jump and finish and he is fluid but Kaman found him going baseline. Korolev actually moved without the ball, unlike Cat, and got rewarded for it. I've been trying to tell people not to sleep on Yaroslav since before the draft. The kid is fluid, aware and athletic. He has a soft, pretty shot. And the absolute most impressive thing he did tonight that will get him plenty of burn is he actually at 6'9'' was guarding point guards and doing a good job staying in front of them and altering their shots. Felton and Knight are fast little *******s too.

I think Korolev has earned more tick and hopefully he'll be the first off the bench during the Kings game.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Just saw the score, great game tonight. Kaman and Brand played excellent - just such a good feeling to grab a win, albeit against a depleted inexperienced side.


----------



## Aphasia (Nov 27, 2005)

It must suck not to have League Pass. I'd go crazy not being able to watch them that many times a year. I'm disappointed over the three or four games a year the League Pass doesn't show. It would be nice though to live around L.A. and be able to hear Ralph call the games, I bet he was going crazy tonight over Kaman, Brand and Korolev. 

By the way it's only the fifth time in NBA history that two teammates had 20/20 games. The last time it happened was 1986, Barkley and Malone. Watching Chris play this way only serves to remind us how good he can be and how skilled he really is and how much energy he can bring and how he can change a game and how incredibly inconsistent he is. There is no reason he shouldn't average at least 12 and 10 a night. Especially now with Corey being out they need him to score in the mid-teens as much as possible.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Aphasia said:


> It must suck not to have League Pass. I'd go crazy not being able to watch them that many times a year. I'm disappointed over the three or four games a year the League Pass doesn't show. It would be nice though to live around L.A. and be able to hear Ralph call the games, I bet he was going crazy tonight over Kaman, Brand and Korolev.
> 
> By the way it's only the fifth time in NBA history that two teammates had 20/20 games. The last time it happened was 1986, Barkley and Malone. Watching Chris play this way only serves to remind us how good he can be and how skilled he really is and how much energy he can bring and how he can change a game and how incredibly inconsistent he is. There is no reason he shouldn't average at least 12 and 10 a night. Especially now with Corey being out they need him to score in the mid-teens as much as possible.


How'd you know. Ralph was never so chatty . I'm one of those without LP. So, where do you live Aphasia? Seems you've been a Clipper fan for awhile.

Like Arenas said ... let's see how Kaman does against quality teams ... that's where it really counts. I'm happy for the win, but not quite ready to jump on his bandwagon. Brand does his night in and night out. I reserve my accolades for Chris.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Aphasia said:


> It must suck not to have League Pass. I'd go crazy not being able to watch them that many times a year. I'm disappointed over the three or four games a year the League Pass doesn't show. It would be nice though to live around L.A. and be able to hear Ralph call the games, I bet he was going crazy tonight over Kaman, Brand and Korolev.
> 
> By the way it's only the fifth time in NBA history that two teammates had 20/20 games. The last time it happened was 1986, Barkley and Malone. Watching Chris play this way only serves to remind us how good he can be and how skilled he really is and how much energy he can bring and how he can change a game and how incredibly inconsistent he is. There is no reason he shouldn't average at least 12 and 10 a night. Especially now with Corey being out they need him to score in the mid-teens as much as possible.


League Pass is a must! I love to see Kaman play so well. He just needs to be aggressive every night and he should pull down at least 10 boards especially with everyone focusing on EB. Great game by Korolev as well. Didnt expect him to have any impact this season. I think he may have earned some more minutes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aww im so happy


i just read the news on Yahoo 

and saw Brand, Kaman power Clippers win or something  

WOW KAMAN WHAT A NIGHT!!!!!


   oh man :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 


oh man im so excited   hopefully we can build something out of this pleeeeeease !!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great job by Kaman and Brand. They are the first duo in 19 years to have 20 and 20 and the firt duo in 35 years to have a 30/20 and a 20/20 which is an amazing accomplishment for both. Both Kaman and Brand grabbed more rebounds than the Bobcats total and more than a lot of teams who played tonight. Also nice to see Korolev get quality time and to hear that he produce with the time he had. Turnovers were a bit high still but it didn't end of costing the Clippers. Good win on the road.


----------



## Aphasia (Nov 27, 2005)

I live in Pennsylvania so without the League Pass I'd only see the Show three times a year when they come to Philly, New York and Jersey. 

The confusing thing about Chris is he's had some of his best games against really good teams with some of the best front lines in the NBA. He's been really good against Duncan, Webber, Miller, the Wallace's, Stoudemire and he has in the past had decent games against Yao and Shaq. So trying to figure Kaman out is impossible at this point, he is far too inconsistent to chalk it up to his opponents, it comes down to whether or not his mind is clear, his energy is high and he converts his open and easy looks.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Good effort by Kaman. Brand being his usual self and dominating.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

One thing I have noticed is that when Livingston and Cassell start it leaves Mobley as pretty much the Forward in the game. When Mobley has been the forwards his numbers and shooting have dropped big time.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

my dsl finally got working again and i wish i could've seen this game!

Yaroslav Korolev: 7 points/2 Rebounds/1 Assist/3-6 FG in 13 minutes :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Clippers went to what the should most games since Cassell and Mobley's jumpers have been sucking lately. Get the ball inside where the have an advantage most games. And Yarso played verl well for his first competitive minutes. Hopefully I was wrong about him and he can develope to replace Mobley someday. That three he hit was nice no hesitation at all. I think he should continue to play I dont see an emergency to add a pleyr through free agency now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea man if they cant add a player through free agency or something 


they should start giving more time to Korolev isnt he supposed to be a shooter???


thats what we need  


man i would have loved to see him in action, ive yet to see him play , some garbage minutes

in one of the early games in the season is pretty much it 


but it would be nice, if we hurry his development hahha and just start using him now 


how did Korolev look out their??? hesitant, confident??? (for those who saw the game)


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

from what i saw korolev didnt seem really hesitent to shoot and looked okay, i was surprised how easily he can jump, when one of charlotte's guys went to the hole, i saw kaman look for a block, but also saw korolev come from nowhere and jumped up to get the block as well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

any idea why korolev got into the game? Was mccarty in their first and was ineffective as was ewing, and or singleton? it seems strange that dun would give him a shot outside of garbage time, dont get me wrong, im glad he did, but im wondering if koro only got a chance because of poor play by the other guys, or if not, then possibly he has stepped it up in practice to warrant the early look.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

"Korolev for three...BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNGGGOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
I thought Lawler was going to explode when Yarik hit that one.

More on the game at http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------

